# Scorpion Enclosure Setups



## Kugellager

This thread is intended to showcase your scorp setups.  Pics with a description of the enclosure and any success/failures with a particular setup are encouraged. The more information you include the better off our hobby will be.

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager

This is my set-up for my three H.spinifer. Its a 20-long that is probably large enough to comfortably house 6 adults.

I'll add more details tomorrow...bed time now

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager

Here is a close-up of the H. spinifer enclosure detailing the approx 1.5 inch layer of pea-sized gravel for humififying from below.

John
];')


----------



## skinheaddave

Argh!!  You beat me to it.  I knew you would.  My enclosure pics are still on the roll of film in my camera.  I only have a couple shots left, so maybe tommorow.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager

There will be more to come Dave...these I already had and  finally got around to putting these up.

John
];')


----------



## Alonso99

*hey*

What are the paper foil things for


----------



## Kugellager

The aluminum foil on the sides ofthe enclosure reflects the heat that would otherwise be wasted back into the tank and allows me to use a lower wattage bulb...60w bulb to heat tank vs 75-85w without for same temp.  The lamp is on one end to offer the scorp a range of temperatures.  

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager

THis is the setup I use for my Mesobuthus martensii.  THey like it at about 80-85F and low humidity.  I mist moderately about once per month and fill the water dish weekly letting it overflow some.

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager

This is the setup I use for Grosphus madagascariensis. This species is from a dry forest/savannah region. Ideal temp is about 80-85 but the humidity must be a higher than for G.flavopiceus.  70% humidity is prob ideal. I keep water dish with water at all times and mist lightly once a week...more if its particularly dry(winter with heat on) and mist the waterdish corner a bit more heavily.  I also have the under-substrate humidifying system with pea-sized gravel underneath as with my H. spinifer.  I add a little water weekly. Amount varies with dryness. I keep 3 adults in this "large" petpal setup. This species is communal and grows to about 2-2.5 inches long.

This setup could also be used with G. flavopiceus but I would mist less or not as heavily.

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager

This is my Opistophthalmus sp. setup.  It is an obligate burrower abd as you can see I keep it dry up top must humid below by useing the undersubstrate method.  The scorpion seems to like keeping the burrow at the dry/moist line as you may be able to see from the pictures. Its burrow runs from lower left corner to about the middle. Temps are about 80F. I add water to the tube in the left rear corner of this 5 gallon setup. I add about a cup per week and let the water dish overflow slightly once a week. I mist moderately once a month.  These are not a communal species.

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager

This is a close-up of the O. sp. burrow outlined in white. The burrow entrance is actually near the tube in the left corner and is not visible.

John
];')


----------



## skinheaddave

Okay, as promised I scanned those pics.  First, here's a pic of my standard tupperware of choice for most inverts.  This size is good for a lot of the midsized scorps and Ts.  Note the labels and colour-code (green for safe, yellow for dangerous, red for medically significant).


----------



## skinheaddave

Here is a smaller critter keeper in which I keep my smaller inverts (C.gracilis, all my Hottentotta, a juvie Usumbara and juvie PZB).


----------



## skinheaddave

This is my tupperware of choice for my Opisthacanthus rugiceps.


----------



## skinheaddave

Here's a bit of my dry rack.  It may not be the most beautiful setup, but it does allow me to house numorous specimens of various species I will eventualy be breeding.


----------



## skinheaddave

Here is one of my nicer setups.  This is the communal enclosure for my C.exilicauda.  The bark is held onto the back of the aquarium with silicone and serves both as a hangout spot for the scorps and to hide the nasty patched crack in the back of the aquarium.  The water dish is hidden under the central piece of driftwood.  All of the grasses are collected and dried.  The slate is held up so that it won't collapse.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave

Here is a rather poor picture of my H.spinifer enclosure and the old housemate's cat.  I intend to redo this enclosure at some point, so I won't go into painstaking detail unless someone wants me to.  It has a false bottom and waterfall for humidity, a red and white light for light cycle/heat.  There used to be real plants, but they died out so I have put in some fake stuff.  Kind of a disgrace right now, but I won't mess with things until my female is postpartuition and I can move her safetly.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## atavuss

Hi all, this is how I keep my scorpions, I use 15 qt. sterilite containers for the larger sp. and 6 qt. containers for the smaller sp.  
I have the middle of the tops cut out and 1/8" hardware cloth hot glued in for ventilation.
this is a pic of an o. boehmi in a 6 qt. sterilite container.  all of my scorps are in basic setups for ease of care and cleaning.
Ed


----------



## atavuss

pic of same container with top off


----------



## Kugellager

I just edited my haddie enclosure stuff...no new pic yet...same stuff as reply to Gillian post...

John


----------



## Kugellager

Here is my H.arizonensis enclosure...this also would work well with many desert species from the SW US.  I have kept up to 3  adult scorps in here...prob 5 scorps in this 20 long would be the maximum number you would want to keep of this species in this size tank.

Here is my description of my Substrate(11/3/02):
You can try mixing some peat in with the sand. I am currentyl experimenting with anout 10% 'cellu clay' mixed in with the substrate. The cellu clay is basicly cellulose...looks like powdered paper...any way...My curent/new desert hairy substrate consists of approximately of 50% sand, 30% paver underlay, 10% peat...all 3 of which were purchased at Home Depot...the final 10% is the cellu clay which I got at a Michaels(craft/hobby) store.

I used a clean bucket(no deteargent residues) to mix it in batches which I added water to as I mixed everything together. THis keeps down the dust though I would still recommend wearing a dust mask. The water also allows the substrate to stick together and therefore increases the stability of the borrow avoiding collapse and the joy of digging out an annoyed or possibly injured scorp. Once you have a batch mixed pack it into your enclosure adding terrain/rocks/wood(clean) as you may wish. I have a flat rock with hidden supports to avoid collapse should they undermine the entire thing.

Allright here is the updated pic of my Haddie(communality experement) setup.

John
];')


----------



## genious_gr

Kugellager,

I have to say you are a true artist... every single setup is a masterpiece..... GREAT WORK!!!!!!! I wish I had enough money and space to do such things......
I am really jeallous


----------



## Kugellager

Thanks genious,

Here is my invert closet where I keep them all. It is much easier to heat a small area rather than the whole house or even an entire room. The entire closet stays in the mid 70f range during the day when lights are on. Never gets below mid to upper 60's at night when lights go off.

I an using a shower curtain as a door to hold the heat in which is easily opened in the 2nd pic to clean/feed/display the setup.

John
];')

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kugellager

2nd Pic with the curtain opened.


----------



## neveragain

im going to go ahead and bump this so more people can post their enclosures.

here's one of my flat rock enclosure (i posted it in another thread already)  i'm thinking about redoing this maybe tomorrow.


----------



## neveragain

here's my desert hairy.  overhead pic

i've only had him a few days, and he hasnt made too much of a burrow, just dug in a few spots a tiny bit.  mostly under that branch where he is sitting right now.


----------



## neveragain

side view of desert hairy tank.  you can see a couple spots where he dug a little bit.


----------



## neveragain

can people post, or at least tell me how they keep their Mafia (Anuroctonus phaiodactylus)?  i cant really find anything, so i have mine on sand (not even an inch deep) with a piece of cork bark for hide, a piece of driftwood, and a small cap for water.


----------



## Kugellager

Keep it just like a desert hairy.  THey come from the desert areas in S Nevada ad California such as El Mirage area in CA.

John
];')


----------



## neveragain

thanks.  i'll post a pic of that tank in a couple of days after the sand i just packed into it is dry.

this is a pic of a 10 gallon tank taht i just set up for 2 emporers that i am buying from some petstore in a couple of days.  i went into the store just to look around, and i saw a 10 gallon tank with 2 emporers in it, on repti-bark, with a waterdish that was like 3 times the size of the emps, and a dry sponge in it.  and to top it off, there was a small critter keeper in the tank and inside the critter keeper was a desert hairy.  it was on repti-bark also with a piece of dry sponge just lying on the floor.  it didnt even look like there was enough room for the scorpion to turn arond without hitting the sides (but thats another story) anyway, i figured i'd buy the emps.


----------



## neveragain

overhead pic

how's this set up?


----------



## genious_gr

Dude, you shouldn't have bought the emps. Now the guy at the store will keep keeping any scorpions that he has the way you said. He made you feel sorry about the animals and buy them....

I dont get it, in USA people sue others for NO reason (I've heard of a woman sueing a supermarket because some kid fell on her and she hurt herself, the kid was her son) and yet no big trial against a pet-store or sth......


The setup looks good BTW.


----------



## Bry

genious, a lot of the times, the people who sue for silly reasons are only doing it for the money. Most of us aren't that crazy. I'm willing to bet that people don't sue pet stores for improper care is because most people don't know how to care for certain animals properly. A lot of people seem to think pet store owners and employees must be geniuses when it comes to animals. If they have a job there, why argue with them, right?  

Bry


----------



## neveragain

i figured i'd post this pic in here also, as a way to bump the thread so that more people will post some pics  

my h.arizonensis' redone enclosure:


----------



## Buspirone

Kugellager,

You have heat lamps over your scorpions cages. Do they need basking areas or higher temps. I noticed a local store here has 
h.arizonensis and I'm tempted to buy one(to start). I'm just curious if the heat lamp is absolutely necessary?


----------



## skinheaddave

I'm not John (Kugellager), but I do play him on TV.  

Unlike Tarantulas, scorpions do tend to benefit from elevated temperatures and thus some form of supplemental heating is required.  The heat lamp techniques is a good one for the larger enclosures, as it allows the scorpion to pick their body temperature.  They will not actively thermoregulate in the same sense as a snake, though.  What they will do is pick an area of the enclosure they like based on several factors and then stay there.  Any thermoregulation is likely to occur by them moving up and down through the substrate (via a burrow, for example).  That is why the heat light is so nice -- it provides heat from above which is the same as in nature (scorpions are pretty hard-wired and can't just figure out another scenario). 

Another method of providing more heat is to put a heat pad on the side of the enclosure.  Not the bottom, you see, as that screws up their sense of up=hot, down=cool.  The side is a good compromise, though, as it will provide a heat gradient.  Heating a room or area of a room is also a good idea if you have lots of them.  John has his closet, which gets the heat from the bulbs he uses on his various enclosures and thus stays at an elevated temperature.  I actualy have a heated area of my basement, as I keep a variety of reptiles.  This acts as my base temperatures for my scorps as well.

H.arizonensis is a great starter scorpion if you don't feel the need to handle your scorpion.  If you read through this forum you will start to get a pretty good idea of how to care for it.  You may also want to check out the InvertCare sheet at: 
http://www.invertcare.com/caresheets/scorpions/Hadrurus/Hadrurusarizonensis.html  It provides basic info on the species, though there are obviously different ways you can go about it.  In particular, there are a lot of different substrates being used out there.  I, personaly, use the sand and bentonite for my desert scorps.  I know that others do it differently, though.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Buspirone

Thanks! Where can you buy Bentonite? I did a search on google and most of the results were about eating it.


----------



## skinheaddave

Try to get a contact within the local pottery scene.  Pottery supply stores are the place to get it.  If you don't know any, or none are listed in the yellow pages, wait until the next craft sale in your area and ask a local potter.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## neveragain

well, finally, here is my A. phaiodactylus enclosure.


----------



## neveragain

my b.jacksoni enclosure.  its nothing special, i just figure i'd post it anyway.


----------



## neveragain

this is my baby flat rocks enclosure. also nothing special.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## neveragain

and i figure i'd post this here as well. 

my c.exilicauda enclosure


----------



## neveragain

and for the last one, an updated pic of my h.arizonensis enclosure


----------



## chau0046

Very nice!!

Inspirations......

Mat


----------



## ORION_DV8

Hey all i just got my first scorps 2 days ago thought id join the thread, since i like my new enclosure, i only got emps which at first i didnt want to do because everyone has them but when i saw them i thought hey these guys are pretty cool, i have been keeping T's for a bit now but scorps are definitely cool too so here goes some of my pics
ORION


----------



## ORION_DV8

emp saying "Hey I'm Camera shy!!!"


----------



## ORION_DV8

"Wave Goodbye, Thats All For Now Folks!!!"


----------



## chau0046

Very nice !!!  Just a question on that soil...is that pebbles in the dirt or styrofoamy fertilizer stuff?

Hey you got a digi eh...;P 

And your my neibour.....











You should come snap some shots of my collection and post her on the site!!

LOL

Mat


----------



## ORION_DV8

YO man that is, perlite in the enclosure and hey whenever we can hook it up for sure ill come by and snap some photos of your setups.
ORION


----------



## larsen

Here is my enclosure pictures


----------



## larsen

This is for 5 Hadrurus a.


----------



## larsen

This is for 2 Hadrurus a.


----------



## larsen

Also for 2 Hadrurus a.


----------



## larsen

And this is for 2 Smerinigurus mesaensis.


----------



## neveragain

Very nice.


----------



## Frank

*wow* very nice larsen. I bought 2 shelves, but there will be only 5 and 10gallon tanks with some rubbermaids.

As we see in another pic, are they normal aquariums that fits perfectly in the shelve or are they built-in?

If that's not too personnal, how much did everything cost (if you could convert to USD dollars.. )?


Thanks, Frank


----------



## E-DUB

Wow Larsen! Those are empressive set ups! Holy <poop> those are sweet! Can't say enough about them..............wow!


----------



## Frank

Here is a pic of my enclosure for my dead h. arizonensis (desert hairy).

It was almost 50/50 sand/gravel. The flat rock was very big, but there's sand over it so we can't see, but he could burrow a lot under it.

Frank


----------



## rainman

frank, i'd really like to know what type of gravel and sand that ur using in that setup. i like the look of it. where did u get it also?


----------



## Frank

It's normal sand, bought at Canadian Tire and the gravel is normal aquarium gravel sold at Wal-Mart. (remember that I live in Quebec, Canada, so they probably don't have the same brands in US or anywhere else)

I'll post pics of my 10GAL tank for my h. longimanus couple as soon as I get access to a digital camera again. It has the underground gravel humidity system (or whatever it is called lol).


Frank


----------



## rainman

thanks. i just got back from my local reptile store and bought a pair of hardruris arizonensis. they're about the size of a nickel. they're both in deli cups and i'm wondering what i should do. any info would be appreciated. they eat pin heads for now too.


----------



## rainman

fine with me, i dont care. i didnt mean to make u mad or nothin. i was just saying though. i'm gonna try and get my enclosure posted up in here.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Out of curiosity, why is it that everyone raises the substrate to one side of the tank?

N.


----------



## skinheaddave

Nick,

It is an old aquarium trick.  Aquariums look neater if you slopet he substrate.  I guess everyone picked up on it and the result is sloped substrate.  I am, of course, one of the idiots who leaves his substrate flat and ends up with a less visualy appealing enclosure.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## wayneo

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *It is an old aquarium trick.  Aquariums look neater if you slopet he substrate.
> Cheers,
> Dave *


   Another thing when you slope the substrare it does increase the land area available to the inhabitant. 

Wayne H


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Bump!


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Another


----------



## neveragain

> _Originally posted by nocturnalpulsem _
> *Another *


What type of scorpion are you using in this enclosure?  And how come you have the layer of sand on top of the peat, or whatever it is?


Oh, and I like that log you have in your first enclosure.  Its pretty cool looking.


----------



## neveragain

Here's an updated picture of my H.arizonensis' enclosure.  It has been quite busy over the last couple of weeks, so I figure I'd post a new picture.


----------



## neveragain

Here's one of my Hottentotta trilineatus' enclosure.  I keep 2 in here, but one is hidden at the moment.  I am also planning on seperating them soon, becuase I believe that the one in the picture is going to give birth soon.

Its nothing special, but hey.

Also, I have a question.  Does anyone think I should give them a couple of inches of sand incase they decide to burrow?  They seem fine the way I have it now.  Both eat great and they dont seem stressed out.


----------



## neveragain

My Hadogenes troglodytes enclosure that I re-did a while ago, and must have forgot to post the picture.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

> _Originally posted by neveragain _
> *What type of scorpion are you using in this enclosure?  And how come you have the layer of sand on top of the peat, or whatever it is?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I like that log you have in your first enclosure.  Its pretty cool looking. *


Yeah, I added a little too much peat to the mixture...but that's ok, it'll just mean a stable burrow with good humidity  

The dry sand on top was to offset the fact that I fudged up the sand-to-peat ratio. Oh well, better luck next time.

N.


----------



## skinheaddave

Nick,

I have given Hottentotta some space to dig in the past and they have never used it, prefering to hide under available objects.  they don't even seem keen on building scrapes.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager

Same with my Hottentotta...at best mine have dug their scrape slightly deeper...though I'm not totally sure on this.  They spend all the daylight hours under objects I placed in their enclosure...not even major shelter items either.

John
];')


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

On a slightly related note, my "desert something" (still speculating) isn't burrowing or even making a scrape. It spends nearly all of its time under that piece of wood in the picture. As a matter of fact, if you squint you can see it in the pic...

Shouldn't an obligate burrower burrow almost immediately? It's been days, and it just sits contently under the wood.

N.


----------



## Kugellager

Not necessarily, 

Remember the reason they burrow is not only instinct...it is also to help regulate their body temperature and the humidity of their environment as well as escape light.  If the scorpion is comfortable with the first two conditions it may find that hiding under something is just as good as digging a burrow...At least that's my take on scorpion behavior in this instance.

John
];')


----------



## picazo505

*Here i keep my A. australis*


----------



## picazo505

*I keep my 2 Hadrurus spadix here (my gravid female soon too be moved)*


----------



## picazo505

*I have 5 Emperor here *


----------



## picazo505

*Another Top View*


----------



## picazo505

*Here i have cut in half my 10g tank my A. amoreuxi too the left side of the tank,and my C. exilicauda too your right* 
If u look close u can see my C. exilicauda in the top of the rock were he spend most of the time when he is not hunting for food


----------



## Kugellager

Nice setups,

One comment/question on your divided 10 gallon enclosure.  Does the glass go all the way to the bottom...I am not able to tell from the pic...If not I would strongly suggest that you make sure it does as one (most likely the A.amoreuxi) will eventually burrow underneath...You don't want that to happen.. 

John
];')


----------



## neveragain

I thought that A. australis were burrowers?  It doesnt seem like it would be able to burrow in that set-up.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## neveragain

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *Nice setups,
> 
> One comment/question on your divided 10 gallon enclosure.  Does the glass go all the way to the bottom...I am not able to tell from the pic...If not I would strongly suggest that you make sure it does as one (most likely the A.amoreuxi) will eventually burrow underneath...You don't want that to happen..
> 
> John
> ];') *



It also doesnt seem to go all the way to the top.

What type of divider are you using, picazo?  Are you sure the C.exilicauda wont be able to climb it and get through the little space?  Of course you could have a special top for it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Malhavoc's

Vewry nice setups


----------



## picazo505

Hi,well for the question about my  the A. australis and the enclosure ,i  read that they are apportunistic burrowers , this little guy spend most of his time hiding under his hide ,never seem him burrow ,  as for the question of the 10g cut in half ,yes the devider go all the way from the bottom to the top(nope i made sure that the little guys didnt climb or burrow underneath)the division is made of aluminum (not glass), is too slippery for them to climb ,in my old divider my C. exilicauda used to clib the wall so i made sure that it didnt happen again ,and about the space on the side they are secure, nothing cant go thru .

                                 Thanks for all the comments


----------



## E-DUB

picazo505: Love the emporer tank! It looks like you have a good drip system. I can't really tell from the pic. Can you describe the system? Thanks.


----------



## picazo505

> _Originally posted by E-DUB _
> *picazo505: Love the emporer tank! It looks like you have a good drip system. I can't really tell from the pic. Can you describe the system? Thanks. *


Thanks, well the bottom has 1.5"layer of pea-sized gravel,as u can see i got a little tube to fill the bottom with water to keep the  humidity up (the tube is connected to a big water bottle were i have to squeeze to get the water to the tank) ,were the gravel is  .Top is peat moss around 4", i cant remember the name specific for the plant :? ,is  in a big piece of wood were the plant it's stapler too it ,and and my hiding spots are plant pots ,well all of this i got at my local Home Depot


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

> _Originally posted by picazo505 _
> *Here i have cut in half my 10g tank*


Hey Picazo, how do you have yours secured? I'm working on splitting a 20, but have run into difficulty.

N.


----------



## picazo505

> _Originally posted by nocturnalpulsem _
> *Hey Picazo, how do you have yours secured? I'm working on splitting a 20, but have run into difficulty.
> 
> N. *


I got some aluminum sheets from Home Depot ,(Sale sign) they fit perfect on the side(10gTank) (nothing cant get thru),just got to home depot get ur some cheap aluminum sheets then if u feel that the sides are not secure u can always put some clear silicon,make sure your divider goes all the way to the top and the bottom


----------



## picazo505

nocturnalpulsem

You can always do it professionaly by cutting some glass with the exact messure,but is more expensive (Home Depot can cut the glass to what ever size u want )


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

I had some plexi cut. It took a couple tries for them to get it right, but I got it. Just finished it yesterday. I'm nearly done with furnishing it. Should have pics up soon.

N.


----------



## chau0046

*Thanks to Orion!*

Without him I wouldn`t have been able to post these.
Only top view in this shot. about 5" of soil/coconut/sand inthe high end of the slope. You can see my smaller male in the water dish.


----------



## chau0046

His cage mate the big male(Poppa).


----------



## chau0046

My adult Centruroides Gracilis temperary home.
Notice the coconut shell, Its a great thing to have with Centruroides and other climbing spp. . It allowed me to closely view Big momma when she had all the young on her back. Also facilitated dropping 1st instars on her back.


----------



## chau0046

Easy closeup!


----------



## chau0046

Baby flat rock.

I have two identical setups for the siblings.


----------



## chau0046

whoops!

My setup for the younger C. gracilis`.


----------



## chau0046

Parabuthis Leiosoma setup


----------



## chau0046

5" below


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

*Here we go again...*

OK, so here's some new pics. I managed to score the camera, so I'm going to bombard you with pictures of my aesthetic genious ;P 

This is my 20L split for 2 S. mesaensis. I love the way this turned out. I finally figured out the best mixture of substrate, however, there was no exact measuring involved, so it's a bit inconsistant LoL


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Here's a top view of the left side.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Here's the other side.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Burrows on right.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

More.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Here's my H. spadix enclosure.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Burrows.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

My flatrock, Thorg's enclosure.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

One more. I'm still on a quest to find a black water dish to make it all perfect. Having some rough luck, though.


----------



## Cooper

I would just use a gatorade lid, they are black. Just clean it thoroughly and you should be set!


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

> _Originally posted by Cooper _
> *I would just use a gatorade lid, they are black. Just clean it thoroughly and you should be set! *


I don't imagine that would be big enough...

And every Gatorade lid I've ever seen was orange. What flavor has a black lid?

N.


----------



## Cooper

maybe powerade? one of those sports drinks anyways.


----------



## Kugellager

I think it IS Powerade...

John
];')


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *I think it IS Powerade...
> 
> John
> ];') *


You think something like like that would be big enough? He's fairly large.

N.


----------



## chuck

maybe you could find a black ashtray


----------



## alex

Heres my setup with a emp.
It is my first scorp and I have keeped him in about four months.
Substrate is potting soil.


----------



## genious_gr

> _Originally posted by alex _
> *Heres my setup with a emp.
> It is my first scorp and I have keeped him in about four months.
> Substrate is potting soil. *


dude, you're wasting all that space with this setup. Why don't you put the emperor somewhere else and get an arboreal tarantula or a true spiders that makes webs for this one??

Here's tha tank of the only scorpion I got. I swear the water-bowl empties in less than 12 hour every time. Dont know why....


----------



## alex

Nice!
What scorp do you have in there?
How big is the tank?

Alexander


----------



## Tim R.

The reason the water bowl goes dry is because the peat gets pushed into the bowl forming a bridge. It's acting like a sponge and drawing the water out of the bowl and back into the peat.


----------



## genious_gr

> _Originally posted by Tim R. _
> *The reason the water bowl goes dry is because the peat gets pushed into the bowl forming a bridge. It's acting like a sponge and drawing the water out of the bowl and back into the peat.
> 
> *


hehe, yea, sometimes I find it dry with no soil in it. And in a really short time after pooring in the water. I also have a plastik wrap on the lid to help with the moisture. I keep a H.Longimanous in there.


----------



## alex

Is there anyone else who have pics on their setup/s?

Alexander


----------



## skinheaddave

Here is my communal (yes, communal) P.leiosoma enclosure.  This must have been a turtle or similar tank at one point, as there were major hard water stains.  I got a lot off, but didn't bother with the last details, as you can see on the right side.  There is also a ramp in the left rear corner that is covered by the rocks, dirt etc.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave

And here is a closeup of the rocks on the left.  Behind/underneath is all held up by stacks of scrap wood and the aformentioned ramp.  There are lots and lots of hiding places in here, which helps with this species, as they tend to be a bit canabalistic.  At the moment I am keeping two males in there, which actualy seems to be working.  A lesson to those who want a hard and fast rule re: canabalistic vs. non-canabalistic species.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## PapaSmurf

wow thats very nice set ups i plan on getting some scorps in the futher when i got the time to care for them the right way humidity heat ect hard to keep heat up on things when yer gone all the time lol, i wana big tank with like 10-15 emps in it 

Josh


----------



## Reitz

Hey Dave, 

Is that soil you're keeping them on? How is it working? Do you keep the humidity higher for them then you did your P. trans, or were they kept on soil too? 

Thanks for the info, I'm always interested to hear how other hobbyists keep their animals.

Chris


----------



## skinheaddave

Chris,

It is dry peat with some soil and sand mixed in.  Quite dry, but not as dessicating as pure sand.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Silver.x

Here is my redone Emperor enclosure.


----------



## Silver.x

Try #2


----------



## Frank

SaIiLdVaEnR, what is the white thingy on the front glass?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## skinheaddave

Frank,

It is a hide box of sorts.  the big white thing is held on by magnets and can be removed to look inside.  They are available from most pet shops for way more than they are worth. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Silver.x

LoL, yeah they are expensive, but I got it for christmas so I'm not complaining. It is pretty cool though, but I wouldn't go out and spend the $45.00 Canadian myself.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

heres my old Heterometerus setup.  It might not have been perfect, but i'll get it better for the next occupant.  And yes it is actually a pretty big piece of wood.  Maybe too big, but it was all the shop had at the time, and there was me, with no saw.  But he enjoyed crawling over it.  He always climbed it in the oddest way tho =/
oh well.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

side view...u can sorta see the false bottom i have


----------



## Raan_Jodus

last one for now


----------



## Longbord1

BTW dave windex takes those hard water stains right off!!!! and after just take like a water bottle and clean the sides off.


----------



## Longbord1

SaIiLdVaEnR
do ur emps use that alot??


----------



## Silver.x

Longbord, I love to saying that they use it exclusively. Inside is insulated fibreglass (or whatever it is made of) which made me think. Of course it will be cooler because of the insulation, much like a burrow should, but would it provide proper humidity. So what I did was a covered the floor and sides with soil, achieveing a high humidity. Also there are two levels inside and I realized there would be no way for a scorp to get up their without much strain and stress so I made a "Ladder" in a sense. I stuck a rock in as a base and compacted soil around it, making a ramp up to the top. I see the scorps all of the time on top, on bottom both on different levels.  I also love it how I can take the "lid" off and see them when I want, I find it very useful in observing, however never for a long period of time as I do not want to stress them out with the light. 


Aidan


----------



## ScorpDude

any more set ups plz


----------



## larsen

Set up pics:


----------



## Scorpie

some of these setups are increadible.
i should get a custom made shelving unit so i can actually organise my tanks.
right now they are spread out all over my room. really hard to organise aswell


----------



## Wolvie56X

*My closet*

i would show the whole closet, but there is a dimsensions restriction, but this is my closet, 3 rows for scorpions, but im only using top and middle for now, ill take more pics soon


----------



## Wolvie56X

*Little more info*

the top row of tanks are as follows, the big left one 2 H. Spadix, the next one Gravid P Liosoma, the next one Male H Spinifer, then B Jacksoni on the end

Next row below 2 A Australis, then S Maurus, then 2 more A Australis, stacked

now out of all those scorpions, 4 have passed on, i just redid my closet, so ill have more pics of that soon, also have a 10 gallon hex tank for my C Gracilis colony and my momma Asian is on top of my tv stand with her 18 plus babies

Wolvie


----------



## Wolvie56X

*Also... again sorry*

just got the C Gracilis and P Trans, forgot to add those in, H Spadix male was killed, the male Spinifer was killed, the S Maurus died and the B Jacksoni(my favorite) got stuck between the log and the side of the tank touching the heating pad, poor girl, also got a gravid A Australis or A Amourexii, ill take pics so someone can tell me which it is, saw a gravid A Australis and it looked like what i thought was a male

Wolvie


----------



## Kugellager

Wolvie,

I keep all 60+ of my scorpions and 20+ other inverts in one closet.  I have filled the closet with the metal wire type of shelving and have made myself huge amounts of space.  Here is a photo.  The shelves are 16"(1/2m) deep and have 10"(1/3m) extensions on the sides making a sort of 'U' shaped arrangement.  This set-up also makes it much easier to provide a range warmth to my invertebrates as the bottom shelves are 5-10F cooler than the top shelves.

I highly recommend on spending the money to get wire shelving.  Very efficient and allowrs the air to circulate.

EDIT: Its a lot more full now but I still have plenty of space for more critters. 

John
];')


----------



## Wolvie56X

*New Enclosure Thread*

_<the purpose of this thread is for exactly this, so I have merged your thread in -- skinheaddave>_

here are pics of my closet and scorpion tanks in my room, hope ya enjoy

also the Hex tank is gonna be set up on top my that tv in my room for C Gracilis, about 6 or 7 adults for a colony, so its not finished, ill update when its done, probably tonight

id post pics of my momma spinifer and the babys tank, but the pic restrictions make it impossible haha

Wolvie


----------



## Wolvie56X

*types*

sorry, forgot to specify which was in what tanke:

top row, left to right, lone gravid H Spadix, gravid P liosoma, gravid A Australis??, male P Trans

bottom row: male A Australis, Male A Australis, Male A Australis, 3 C Gracilis

C Gracilis will soon be on top of my TV for display, also getting a few more this upcoming week, mother Spinifer is on top of my tv stand along with my 3 leopard geckos and the babies will be in a 40g long on top of my dresser along with my rifle rack, ill take pics soon with a better digi cam

Wolvie


----------



## Wolvie56X

thats the kinda closet i want haha but got now, i have room for 4 more tanks on my bottom shelf system, so 12 tanks in there is enough for now lol plus 1 on my unused tv in a hex tank(C gracilis), 1 on my entertainment center and 20 baby spinfers on my dresser, im good for a bit lol

Wolvie


----------



## ChrisNCT

Here is my setup for the scorpions enclosure. It holds two emperor scorps at 65-80 percent hunidity and 78 degrees day or night.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

redid my 5 gallon tank.  Made it a bit more spacious than before, and a built in hide.  Hopefully I can get a few Centruroides, or if im lucky a B. Jacksoni or two for it.  We'll see, parents aren't too hot on the idea of scorps in the house..but i'll wear em down


----------



## Raan_Jodus

My desert tank...now i just gotta fill em  :? 
2 desert hairies are the plan for this one...if i can get my hands on a pair.


----------



## chau0046

*Speaking of...*

I must admit i haven`t seen many male Hadrurus, but i do beleive its harder to distinguish between the sexes, anyhow.....Great scorp . A definate display animal, great character, and almost always out and very defensive. Line that up with the fact that they have a long lifespan and its attractive physical features = a great all-around scorp!  

Take care,
Mat

In memory of my good `ol Hadrurus, Damn cat took its  whole cage down with 10 lbs of sand, poor girl got SQUISHED, and mauled by cat....( No longer own any cats ...heheheh) Well she`s still in me freezer and will soon enough be a paperweight when i finally figuer out the whole resin ordeal.


----------



## alex

Wow!
I thought that H. arizonensis is very aggressive.

Alexander


----------



## skinheaddave

alex said:
			
		

> Wow!
> I thought that H. arizonensis is very aggressive.


They tend to be, but I have handled several.  It is all a matter of not making yourself a target.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## alex

I see, but how to avoid?

Alexander


----------



## skinheaddave

I tend to scoop my hand underneath the sand on which they are standing.  I then let the sand sift through my fingers so that they are standing on my hand.  From there on, if I need to poke them to move them, I do it with a pen or other impliment.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## G. Carnell

hmm, i swear u said in another thread that you dont handle scorp 
i just "tail them" and put them on my hand- but thi makes them way more alert  and i get about 15 % of times they fall or nearly fall (no deaths)


----------



## skinheaddave

George Carnell said:
			
		

> hmm, i swear u said in another thread that you dont handle scorp


Are you daft?   We've been through this before: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=23585 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## G. Carnell

hmm, i guess so,  sorry bout that,
bloody selective memory


----------



## Scorpie

we need to get a sticky on this again.


----------



## skinheaddave

Scorpie,

It is linked to by the FAQ sticky. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pandinus

I finally got some pics of my emp's enclosure, let me know what you think, im open to comments/ suggestions!

front view w/ overhead lights on


----------



## pandinus

view of front w/ no over head ights, just lighting of room


----------



## pandinus

this is the side view of the tank


----------



## pandinus

this is the top view w/out the lid


----------



## pandinus

and finally, introducing my first scorp and a loyal companion,... Skelter!


----------



## genious_gr

I know that these wood chips are harmfull for tarantulas and suppose that they are for scorpions as well. I'd say it would be better to remove them or only leave a few in there.

Oh, and didn't you notice you can attach up to 5 pics in each post?? ;P


----------



## alex

Hi!
Here is my tank for a H. spadix. 
Does it look ok?

Alexander


----------



## G. Carnell

a bit simple,  are you keeping them for study or for fun?
if its for fun, then you should make the tank more interesting  IMO


----------



## alex

I know but I think it's difficult.
Do you have any suggestions?

Alexander


----------



## G. Carnell

rocks, bark, plastic plants-  very easily obtainable


----------



## alex

Yes, I know how I could build but I'm a bit scared that the scorpion will be crushed by the rocks if burrowing.

Alexander


----------



## alex

Is this better?

Alexander


----------



## pandinus

genious_gr said:
			
		

> I know that these wood chips are harmfull for tarantulas and suppose that they are for scorpions as well. I'd say it would be better to remove them or only leave a few in there.


are you sure? its just reptibark, thats what was recomended to me. i washed & soaked it for about 20 minutes. what would you use instead?


----------



## G. Carnell

alex,  a good way to prevent burrows collapsing is to make sure the rocks tough the sides and or the bottom of the enclosure

it LOOKS better,  but it is more dangerous, so the final call is up to you of course


----------



## Mr. X

Those are, in order, my p.liosoma, my a.australis and my a.bicolor set-ups

Peace


----------



## alex

What's the size of the tanks?


----------



## Mr. X

The first one is 2.5 gal and the others are 5.5 gal but 5.5 for my a.bicolor is a bit too large.


----------



## alex

Is it 2.5 and 5.5 american gal?


----------



## Mr. X

yes it is, but i dont remember if my 5.5 gal is 5.5 or 5 gal


----------



## alex

2.5 is very small. 3 l if I'm not wrong.
What do you have in that one?


----------



## Mr. X

No, 2.5 gal is perfect for my Parabuthus liosoma.

I should also put my a.bicolor in a 2.5 gal tank cause 5 gal is way to big for a 2.5 inch specimen...but eventually i will probably split my 5.5 gal in half to put 2 different species.

Peace

Xav


----------



## Raan_Jodus

well, I ended up going to a fish/aquarium store in Barrie Ont yesterday.  And I caved, I bought a 5gal Hex tank.  (It was only 22$)  And today, while I had nothing really better to do, I fixed it up for what I hope will be a small group of centuroides.  I found the sweetest piece of driftwood last month, and I knew it was gonna end up in a tank.  It was perfect for a hex.  Anyway, I put down some pea gravel, some 50/50 peat/soil mix, and placed what few articles of "furniture" I had for it.  I have some nice strips of bark I'm gonna glue to the 3rd back panel (just letting them dry now).  And get some fake leaves to position to drape over some spots, and I think it will be a very nice lil tank.  Got 3 hides ready now, so it should work out well I hope.

Add this as tank #3 thats empty  *sigh*

anyway, heres some crappy pics to hold you over.  I'll take new better ones soon I hope, maybe when its finished. 

BTW, is the glass lid that comes with the hex tank alright?  or is it just a better idea to get a mesh top?


----------



## PIter

Does anyone have a picture of a Vaejovis spinigerus set-up?
I could really use some guidence.


----------



## alex

Look at skorpioner.net


----------



## PIter

alex said:
			
		

> Look at skorpioner.net


 I have but it's just a picture, mine is simular but it's no good at retaining moisture.


----------



## alex

Bigger water dish. Mix some peat in the sand.


----------



## Tarantula

My enclosures;

Androctonus australis







Androctonus sp.







Parabuthus leiosoma







Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## PIter

Nice set-ups but don't they have waterbowls?


----------



## alex

They are desert species that don't need more water than they get from prey.


----------



## Nikos

Here are some photos of my setup...
1.   is photo of the room that I keep them
2.   is the tank that I'll place the a.bicolor pair (now it's only the male in   the left room and the female will be introduced in the right)

3.is a photo of the c.gracilis colony (6 adults) and on top of that it'a the plastic boxes that I keep the mothers with the newborns. (gracilis, l.mucronatus,m.martensii)

4.is a photo of the c.margaritatus setup and on top of it its the small boxes with the hottentotta and the leiurus.

5.is a photo of the female a.bicolor that I'll introduce to the setup no. 2


----------



## Nikos

and some more...

1. is 2 tanks with a heterometrus wroughtoni (left) and a p.leiosoma (right)

2. is a communal lychas mucronatus (around 15 of them) and some happy mothers on top of it. Infront of it is a colony with assasin bugs (white and red) on the left and on the right is a hadrurus arizonensis

3. is a communla m.martensii set up (around 12 of them) and on top of it 2 hadogens sp. and 2 tityus serrulatus. The little boxes n frond of the big tank contain latrodectus menavodi and L.variolus.

That's all till next week


----------



## JDub

*Scorp Setup*

Here is my first emperor scorpion setup. it houses 1 emp scorp and the tank is 10 gallons.

I am currently working on a setup for a desert hairy.


----------



## PIter

Very nice but it seems a bit dry, though she can borrow into the dampness of her liking. I still mean you should mist it a little, emps like high humidety 60-85%. 80% I think is what is recomended by most treads I've seen. And congrat on your new skorp, whats her name?


----------



## JDub

*Scorp Setup*

Thanks for the tip. Its actually a male and i havent thought of a good name yet? Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## PIter

You sure? Looks like a female to me, but to be sure one should look under the skorpion. How about Dingleberry? I got it stuck in my head for some reason :?


----------



## Mr. X

Those are my new set-ups...a lot better than my first ones...you can see them in this thread. 

The first one is for my a.australis the second is a pic of my double enclosure (credit to carpe scorpio for the splitting trick...thanx man) On the left side its my a.bicolor and the other side will be for my new scorp from Tarcan (p.transvaalicus)

Then the 3rd picture is an other angle of the a.bicolor enclosure and finally, the 4th picture is a close-up of my futur p.transvaalicus enclosure.

xavier


----------



## Highlander

Nice, are the plants in pots or are they in the soil.


----------



## Mr. X

Oh by the way, the plants are real...before anyone asks.

peace 
xav


----------



## PIter

Are those a real plants? Really nice setups, I'm going to redo my terraries when I get the time. And maybe I'll post pictures, I can't seem to get the upload to work.


----------



## Mr. X

Highlander said:
			
		

> Nice, are the plants in pots or are they in the soil.


you were too fast  

no they are not in there pots the woman told me that they can live in sand.

xav


----------



## PIter

Wierd  :? , you guys posted while I was writing. We seem to be thinking along the same lines


----------



## Mr. X

Hahha yeah....thank you guys for your comments

peace 

xav


----------



## carpe scorpio

Mr.X, I'm glad that any idea of mine could be helpful, you are very welcome. That looks very nice, I like the color of sand for that species.


----------



## alex

Very nice with the plants. What's their name? I want to have one in my H. arizonensis tank.


----------



## Mr. X

Sorry i dont know the name...i just went to the shop and asked the woman if she had desert plants so she told me to go to the cactus department and i took it...its written green plant on the pot...but its not the real name of corse.

If you go to your local garden shop and asks for desert plants that can live in sand you should find some or maybe an other nice species.

good luck

xav


----------



## Highlander

Some kind of Aloe.If I find the exact type I will tell you.


----------



## leiurus

This is my hadrurus spadix setup. I took off waterbowl for the pic.
Dom


----------



## leiurus

again
dom


----------



## leiurus

My opisthophthalmus glabrifrons setup...
Dom


----------



## PIter

Why don't you try fluffing it up a bit? Tons of inspiration in this tread!
No offence but that was sort of empty.


----------



## Highlander

How big is the H. spadix tank?


----------



## leiurus

Yes, I know it is very ugly and little... Its about 30 cm long (12 inches???)
I'll put some plants and mix the sand with peat moss. For the hissing scorpion, its perfect.
Dom


----------



## leiurus

I'll buy some new plants for my scorp at Dollarama.


----------



## Highlander

Have you had the H. spadix long?


----------



## leiurus

I got it on December 7, 2003.
Dom


----------



## genious_gr

Here's my "Just redecorated" M.martensii setup.
I think this is the best setup I've ever made.
Even if cacti (?) are not ideal for martensii.


----------



## Highlander

All the cacti are real?


----------



## Highlander

Do you know what species they are?


----------



## genious_gr

Yes, they are real but I dont know what they are.


----------



## Highlander

Well,that is a very nice enclosure you have there.


----------



## pandinus

not to be a killjoy, but MM typically need things to climb on, i dont see any in the enclosure.


----------



## pandinus

*Scorpion Enclosure Setups 2*

look, i'm sure we are all tired of scrolling through 13 pages of the previous thread to find what we want, so let's just start a new thread for them, here.

John "Pandinus"


----------



## Mr. X

pandinus said:
			
		

> not to be a killjoy, but MM typically need things to climb on, i dont see any in the enclosure.


Are you sure ???? Mesobuthus Martensii are burrower and not climber from what i've read in Rubio's book. I've never kept them myself so maybe your right...

xav


----------



## pandinus

i have 2, they do not burrow sometimes they make scrapes, but climb often, and actually are NOT very active despite all that i read.


----------



## genious_gr

pandinus said:
			
		

> i have 2, they do not burrow sometimes they make scrapes, but climb often, and actually are NOT very active despite all that i read.


I've never seen them climbing anything. They allways stay hidden under things. Plus, I've never heard sth like that either.
I don't think it's as close to their natural invironment as it can get, but it should be ok.


----------



## pandinus

probably fine.
BTW, in the interest of not scrolling through 13 pages, i have posted a continuation of this thread entitle Scorpion Enclosure Setups 2, starting to post enclosures there instead of here would be much appreciated.


----------



## leiurus

Ok man!
Lets go!
Dom


----------



## Highlander

I think people are still going to use the first thread.


----------



## carpe scorpio

Dave is just going to merge this.


----------



## biznacho

Or maybe delete outright seeing as no one has posted any pictures in it.

biznacho


----------



## PIter

pandinus said:
			
		

> well, i tried. it was a good idea, and i stand by it.


I was going to post my emp set-up in it but i couldent upload the picture. Nor did searching help me. :?


----------



## dotdman

pandinus said:
			
		

> look, i'm sure we are all tired of scrolling through 13 pages of the previous thread to find what we want, so let's just start a new thread for them, here...


I'll bite.    The following three pics are of my Leirus quin setup at the moment.  It's a 29 gallon tank that housed a ginormous Tokay gecko a couple of years ago.  As a note, all of these pics were taken prior to the scorpions arriving, the sand in the tank has a lot of handprints in it as it hadn't dried out enough for me to brush over it when the pic was taken.

Kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## dotdman

And onwards to my setups for my Androctonus amoreuxi (first pic) and my Androctonus australis (last two pics)...

Another note, the soil mixes are roughly 60-70% sand to 30-40% topsoil/peat moss.  Temperatures range from daytime maximums of right at 90 degrees and night time minimums of 75 degrees.  Humidity is the same as that for my room, roughly 50 percent.

I'll post pics of my scorpions as soon as I get a chance to take some good ones.  But at the moment, work calls!


----------



## Mr. X

Nice, i like the color of the sand. Are you going to try to put 2 leirus in it??? 29 gal is a lot for 1 scorpion...

xav


----------



## dotdman

Just one for the moment, and it's a monster of a tank.  I like the sand color as well.  It's just plain play sand, but unlike the majority of it I find around here it's white and not colored piss yellow.

Kindest regards,

Kevin P.


----------



## carpe scorpio

Very nice, I really like the fourth photo, it seems as though "play sand" varies greatly depending on where/when you buy the sand.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

well....finally got these resized.

Pics of my finished 5gal hex tank.  I like this one the most of the ones i made i think.  Hopefully I'll be putting some Centuroides of some kind in here come September.

I need to make a lid for it tho first I suppose.  Substrate is 60/50 (about there) Peat/Soil mix.  about an inch and a half or so pea gravel underneath.  Beauty piece of drift wood i found on a beach.  Bark from a , well, some kind of decidous tree (could be maple, i didnt really look) hot glued to the back 2 panels, and a flat rock as well.  Fake plant draping over a store bought wood hide (placed on end for vertical space)  and lastly, another flat rock makes a third small hiding place resting on the driftwood.

Cant wait till its filled.  My friend even has a nice wood pillar i was gonna grab off him to put it on.


----------



## skinheaddave

In an attempt to address the issues brought up by John and others, I have created TOPIC threads.  They are posted at the top of this forum.  Only time will tell whether they sink or swim.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Goliath

Pictures are not the greatest quality but are all 10 gallons.  
They are for
Hadogenes troglodytes 
Hadrurus arizonensis
Smeringurus mesaensis

Mike


----------



## Hoosier

A pic of my p. imperator tank.


----------



## PIter

Man thats nice Raan Jodus! I just can't wait till I get my new scorpions! ;P 
I post pictures then, I just have to find out how! :8o 

Cheers Peter


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Thanx,
What started that whole tank was the driftwood I found.  It was so perfect, well it was like 3 feet long to start, but i only wanted that end that was hollow.  I cut it down, and kept it till I had something to put it in.  My 5 gallon was too small, and my 10 gallon was already set up nicely.  All it would really work in was a Hex tank, so...next time i was at the aquarium store, i bought a new hex tank like the lil consumer whore that i am 

I put it in the microwave for a few minutes, just in case, as I did with the pieces of bark i glued to the walls.


----------



## leiurus

My new Hadurus spadix's tank!   
Wow!
Dom


----------



## Highlander

You should put him in a glass tank and silicone some flat rocks to the back.That would look really cool


----------



## PIter

Hows that sand for burrowing?


----------



## leiurus

Its not bad... I'll put more peat moss.à
Dom


----------



## alex

dotdman, don't you have lid on your androctonus tanks?


----------



## PIter

alex said:
			
		

> dotdman, don't you have lid on your androctonus tanks?


He probably took it off for the pictures.


----------



## Keith

*Hadrurus Arizonensis Setup*

Picture 1) This is the back of the aquarium.  The wiring from left to right is as follows...  
Thermostat wires, Silicone water line, ballast to lamp wires, and the ceramic heater element wires.

Picture 2) To the left is a 60w ceramic heating element.  In the middle is a basic hygrometer.  To the right is a digital programable thermostat.  The thermostat keeps the right side of the aquarium at 88f during the day and 83f during night(automaticaly changes temperature for day or night).

Picture 3) Undertank cabinet.  The tan colored substance is wood filler(I am in the proccess of refinishing the cabinet).  The cabinet locks to prevent anyone from tampering with the electronics or water.

Picture 4) Inside the under tank cabinet with the reservoir and electrical box closed.  The top box houses the electronics.  The lower box houses the reservoir and water pump.

Picture 5) Reservoir and electrical box opened.


----------



## Keith

*Hadrurus Arizonensis Setup(Cont.)*

Picture 1) Reservoir and water pump.  Not visible is the flow adjuster valve.

Picture 2) Electrical box.  At the top is the 2 X f15t8 magnetic ballast that I use to power the hood lamps.  At the bottom right are two digital timers.  The timer on the left automaticaly turns the lamps on at sunset and turns them off at sunrise(different activation times everyday, as it automaticaly calculates for exact sunrise/sunset times.  It also automaticaly switches to daylight savings time).  The timer on the right turns on the water pump for one minute at 1:00 AM every wednesday.  This automaticaly fills the scorpion's water dish once a week with no possibility of me forgeting.  The reservoir holds a year supply of water.  In the middle left is a 120v to 24v inductive transformer, which I use to power the thermostat/relay circuit.  In the middle right is the 24v relay, which takes a signal from the thermostat and powers the ceramic heating element.


----------



## PIter

And I have my scorpions in glass virvariums (name?) with as simple lamp!

Lamp
Peter


----------



## subzero.xml

im new here, i got my H.spinifer two days ago.. this forum really help..


----------



## thesupermonkey

*The cheap munkey's setup...*

The wife bought me a beautiful 4 1/4 inch male Emp for my birthday (even though she can't look at 'em w/out freakin out, whata lady!).  I got 'em in a 10 gal tank, glass top, nuke-ra-waved dirt from our yard, with a heating mat under one side of the tank.  I KNOW... I KNOW... you're supposed to put the mat on the side, but the girl at the pet store said she kept Emps, and told me to mount it on the bottom.  Dumb me... :? I used the turned the plastic container he came in, into a hiding spot on the cold side.  I placed a simulated rock (which he prefers) on the warm side.  Originally I had a decorative imitation tree (his favorite) in his tank, but it was difficult getting him out of it when someone wanted to see him, so now he's stuck with his imitation rock.  All in all, my scorp tank cost me about 38$.  15$ for Ares (my Emp), 3$ for the watering dish, 5$ for the rock and 15$ for the heating mat.  Someone next door was throwing the tank away since it had a small 1 inch crack near the top.  I'll be upgrading once taxes get here. Hehehe


My Scorp






Mouse Munchin...






The Tank






Cheap but effective...


----------



## ArNT1

Hmm... There is a <Scorpion Enclosure> sticky + the pics does not work...


----------



## Bryan91901

is the foil on the inside or outisdE?


----------



## ~Abyss~

Would it be okay to put some live plants on an emp. habitat. Right now all it is moist woodchips but on planing on putting a gravel floor, with whichever soil you guys recomend (please ) on a 1/4 inch of the same wood chips and some live plants. All on a 10 gallon tank




P.S would having plants effect the humidity right now Im spraying it 3-5 times a day would I have to spray more or less......or what do u guys recomend I do i'll be willing to buy anything you guys recomend cuz right now i have nothing

PPS. instead of soil would that dried out dirt stuff that you put in the water to expand work cuz i have some of that for my frog.


----------



## Ryan C.

eco-earth or bed-a-beast would work fine for any arachnid, but its expensive.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Thanks for the tip but i gotta buy it for my frog any way so i'll use that instead.....umm right now i got nothig but soft woodchip substrate on i finally got some pics in i'll post them up now


----------



## ~Abyss~

*Wow Ive come a long!!!*

Wow Ive come a long sice those first weeks ( and its only been a month). I dont see my scorp any more but hopefully you guys like this new habitat.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

wat r those pill look a like stuff in the err.. waterdish?


----------



## Australis

Ecstasy  

Or Cig butts


----------



## ~Abyss~

I get the same question from everyone. there just pebbles that my bro brought from his work. Just rocks that we threw outside and i decided to get a few (washed them of course) to mix with the gravel part of my tank and in the waterdish to keep the crix from drowning, Before i would loose at least two of those a week cuz CRIX CANT SWIM.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahaha thnaks for the fast answer, same for scorps too.. they cant swim and seem to drown for the stupiest reason. gagaga


----------



## antman

This is my setup for 2 emperors. The heat rock is in there until I get a light.


----------



## Karbon

wow they can stand up to that much humidity without drowning?


----------



## EAD063

my new "his" and "her" den's... want to get use to them not being so cuddly so it's easier to seperate them after (or before) she partuates


----------



## frajer29

Hello. Here are my terrariums for scorpions

First (45x25x25) for male Emperor Scorpion:












Second (30x25x25) for female O. Rugiceps













Please comments and suggestions and possible


----------



## Longimanus

*My Enclosures*

I've posted these before in other forums so I'm just gonna try my best to keep things brief <breathe>

*SETUP NOV09*






The Breeding Rack: all Heterometrus spinifer females in divided compartments; males in tubs






This is the relatively new Hot Rack






The Penthouse Suite






Planted tank is a H. spinifer (adult) community: 2males:3females











Around the bend;  male O. boehmi; Scorpio maurus pair in individual sand bins





Hadrurus arizonensis {heavy tank} on the work bench






Bottom: Heterometrus petersii (adult male; adult female; 16 scorplings)






On the opposite wall is my Arachnid shelf with mostly H. spinifer broods






Top shelf


----------



## levr123

This is my emperor tank. 20 gallon long. Three live plants. Coco Fiber Substrate with sphagnum moss mixed into it. I have plastic wrap partially covering the the top to help maintain humidity. There's three imps in there


----------



## Boatman

*Tarantulacages.com*

Anyone use his T cages for their scorps? If so, I'd love to see pics of your setups. Thanks! ~B


----------



## neubii18

neveragain said:


> Here's an updated picture of my H.arizonensis' enclosure.  It has been quite busy over the last couple of weeks, so I figure I'd post a new picture.


what are you using for substrate?


----------



## Longimanus

*Arachnid Shelf*

Here are some pics of my setups and enclosures after moving back to Borneo.






*Heterometrus longimanus*





This species is very common here in Borneo, hence the large collection.

*Heterometrus spinifer*






*Pandinus imperator*






On a smaller shelf....
*Lychas mucronatus Communal*






*Liocheles australasiae & 0.0.1 Hadogenes paucidens* 






Cheers & Best Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Longimanus

*Heterometrus longimanus communal*

My latest project... a 2X1X1ft Terrarium Enclosure for 3.2.0 Heterometrus longimanus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## praetorian2150

20G Long x6 V.spinigerus    and   10G x1 H.arizonensis


----------



## Collin Clary

20 gal.Pandinus imperator enclosure.


----------



## shining

wow some of these enclosures are amazing works of art!
ill get some pics up soon.


----------



## shining

i only have two species in my collection unlike the impressive armies some members have.:clap:

centruroides sculpturatus 5.5 gallon viv










http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/aLeisTeR_bucket/?action=view&current=Adventuringir.mp4

baby c.sculpt nursery





ive added black tape around the lids contact as ive found some slings running around the big tub i keep the tacklebox in for that specific reason.


emperor 10 gallon viv 

























i went a lil crazy with the eco earth and may never see them again.hahaha
when one is feeling adventurous i can take the lid off and it will climb out onto my hand in the top right corner where their tree stump water bowl is.


----------



## DreamWeaver8

Well since there hasnt been too much activity here ill post my new H. arizonensis(?) enclosure







and here she is with her new friend


----------



## shebeen

Nicely done.


----------



## BillMNJ

Yea, really nice stuff. Question, I see a lot of really large rocks. I am always terrified that using them will result in a really bad day for a scorp if they should fall. any worries there? I use flowerpots and even silicone the branches/logs I use to the tank walls.

Bill


----------



## DreamWeaver8

BillMNJ said:


> Yea, really nice stuff. Question, I see a lot of really large rocks. I am always terrified that using them will result in a really bad day for a scorp if they should fall. any worries there? I use flowerpots and even silicone the branches/logs I use to the tank walls.
> 
> Bill


Well the one all the way to the left in the first picture is sitting on an upside down half log thing thats been buried in the sand a bit and the one all the way to the right is on top of two rocks that have been dug to the bottom of the tank including the false bottom and a inch of sand, its very stable and she cant bury under it because they reach the bottom and with the sand i figure if it wants to burrow it still can with the sand.


----------



## BillMNJ

Yea, I see. They are really nice setups. I just worry too much.


----------



## Set

Why isn't this a sticky?


----------



## Sigyn

Can anyone post a setup for H. fulvipes


----------



## High_Rolling_T

It is in the sticky "Commonly Used Thread Index, Emergency Information and FAQ" next to "Scorpion Enclosures" as Link 1.  There's also a bunch of other good threads in there so check it out.


----------



## CABIV

Here is my enclosure, a 5.5 gallon tank with a "damp" and "Dry" side.    Note the Heterometrus in the back-left corner of the tank,  which almost certainly believes itself to be invisible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AAA

I am building some new enclosure for Pandinus imperator . . . 1,2-3 ? I hope. 
I got that terrarium for 20 Euros. (shop prize is about 150€! incredible)
Only one damaged thing was that lock. I replaced it with aluminum dog tag  

What do you think about it, I know its a little bit high for scorps, but I enlarge the usable space on vertical side with that cork bark.
I want to add some live plants, whats your advice about the flowers, which one are good? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22

What are the dimensions on that tank, AAA? It's really cool looking! And are you planning on putting some substrate in there before they arrive? They like to burrow when possible, but I think if you give them plenty of places to hide they'll be just fine. I'm not sure how live plants would do with them unless the plants are tolerant of scorpion abuse


----------



## AAA

Hi, the tank size is 48cm long, 48cm high, 32cm depth.

Yes I want add a hill from substrat on the back side of the terrarium.
A little bit burrow that cork with a hole. But I was out of lignocel 
So your advise is not add live plans? Right? I wanted them for better humidity in terrarium. 
Maybe some kind of moss? Like a live sponge.


----------



## AAA

I added some substrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22

AAA said:


> Hi, the tank size is 48cm long, 48cm high, 32cm depth.
> 
> Yes I want add a hill from substrat on the back side of the terrarium.
> A little bit burrow that cork with a hole. But I was out of lignocel
> So your advise is not add live plans? Right? I wanted them for better humidity in terrarium.
> Maybe some kind of moss? Like a live sponge.


That sounds great! I agree that the plants would bump up the humidity in the enclosure, but I'm not sure if their roots will be damaged by the scorps if they decide to burrow a bit more aggressively. You'd just have to keep an eye on the plants, but they may work. I believe you could grow bromeliads on the big piece of bark in there, which would likely put them out of reach of the scorps and decrease chances of damage. If nothing else, pothos plants can probably take just about any invert abuse, so you would probably be ok with that.


----------



## AAA

Thx fo advice man


----------



## scorps

Communal V. Carolinianus setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoranDisciple

Heres my A. australis setup. Bottom layer  is a 1.5 inch layer of a 10/10/80% mix of peat moss, river clay, and fine sand, while the thin top layer is pure fine sand. The scorp lives under the flat rock on the left. I fattened him (or her, I have yet to get a molt) up and he's been under there for about a month now. I have no idea why he hasn't molted yet as I've seen him out a couple times at night and he's still just as fat and refusing prey. I think he's around 5i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

